# Total Tesla Miles Driven



## WhiteDust (Oct 1, 2018)

Does anyone know where to find the official or unofficial Tesla Miles ticker? Now that the referal pages are down, I can't point anyone to something they can see to believe for themselves. When I have conversations with people that still don't believe Tesla vehicles are viable options, I used to be able to show this to them. I am constantly bombarded with repeated FUD to the point they won't even get in the car for a test ride or drive, but I can no longer pull out my phone and show them "real time" numbers from customers all over the world. That actually used to strike up a different more positive flowing conversation.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

There is still a carbon impact ticker, map and table under the main menu at Tesla.com. I don’t see the associated miles. Am somewhat surprised the total miles driven has been a conversation starter, in light of you having an actual car. I find most people are pretty interested in the car itself. For those who aren’t, that’s ok.


----------



## wcorey (Oct 29, 2017)

WhiteDust said:


> Does anyone know where to find the official or unofficial Tesla Miles ticker? Now that the referal pages are down, I can't point anyone to something they can see to believe for themselves. When I have conversations with people that still don't believe Tesla vehicles are viable options, I used to be able to show this to them. I am constantly bombarded with repeated FUD to the point they won't even get in the car for a test ride or drive, but I can no longer pull out my phone and show them "real time" numbers from customers all over the world. That actually used to strike up a different more positive flowing conversation.


Is this what you are referring to or looking for?
https://teslike.com/range/

That will apparently auto update as new numbers are produced. I suspect these are actual dynotest results not composite of user experience.


----------



## WhiteDust (Oct 1, 2018)

wcorey said:


> Is this what you are referring to or looking for?
> https://teslike.com/range/
> 
> That will apparently auto update as new numbers are produced. I suspect these are actual dynotest results not composite of user experience.


Not exactly. I was looking for the cumulative miles driven by the entire tesla fleet.



Bigriver said:


> Am somewhat surprised the total miles driven has been a conversation starter, in light of you having an actual car...For those who aren't, that's ok.


I kind of live in the sticks where you'd be suprised ... a lot.


----------



## wcorey (Oct 29, 2017)

WhiteDust said:


> Not exactly. I was looking for the cumulative miles driven by the entire tesla fleet.


After I posted that I tried googling for fleet miles and got nothing. If you do find that, would you please post.


----------

